# KDM Login geht nur mit angeschlossenem Bildschirm

## strangerthandreams

Frohe Weihnachten an euch alle.

Mich nervt schon lange der Umstand, dass KDM Logins nur dann zulässt, wenn ein externer Bildschirm angesteckt ist. Gentoo läuft auf einem Thinkpad Z61m und KDM lässt weder KDE noch XFCE rein. Nur wie gesagt: Ist ein externer Screen angeschlossen funktioniert das wie gewünscht und man kann sich einloggen.

Das Problem äußert sich so, dass wenn das Passwort/Login korrekt ist, dass der Bildschirm schwarz wird und so tut als ob KDE gestartet wird, kehrt dann jedoch nach einer Sekunde zum KDM Anmeldebildschirm zurück. So als ob man mit STRG-ALT-Backspace des XServer abschießt und KDM automatisch neu gestartet wird.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Wo kann ich da nachschauen? In welchem LOG-file?

Installierte Pakete:

kde-base/kdm-4.4.5

x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.7-r1

11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.13.1

----------

## AmonAmarth

hmm, interessanter fehler. wie sieht das mit consolekit aus? useflag? runlevel? daemon beim login gestartet?

----------

## mrsteven

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

> Hat jemand eine Idee? Wo kann ich da nachschauen? In welchem LOG-file?

 

~/.xsession-errors

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

/var/log/kdm.log

/var/log/everything/current (oder was eben dein Systemlog ist)

Die Frage ist eben: Was beendet sich, der X-Server oder KDE?

----------

## strangerthandreams

Das einzig brauchbare (wenn man das so nennen kann) steht in der letzten Zeile in

kdm.log

```
...

Not using RMX

scaler 0 setup success

Set CRTC 0 Source success

crtc 0 YUV disable setup success

Output digital setup success

Output LCD1 enable success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output CRT1 disable success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

kdmgreet: Fatal IO error: client killed

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

error setting MTRR (base = 0xd8000000, size = 0x08000000, type = 1) Inappropriate ioctl for device (25)

```

Sonst lässt sich kein Error ausmachen in keiner Log-datei.

Consolekit läuft - auch beim Booten. Es wird gestartet im runlevel 'boot'.

Viel interessanter ist, dass der gdm so funktioniert wie man sich das vorstellt. Sprich: Mit gdm klappt der Login auch ohne einem extra angestöpselten Bildschirm.

Wie kann man sich das erklären?

----------

## root_tux_linux

Zeig mal ein  "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE" nach dem der Bildschirm schwarz wurde ?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Benutzt du KMS? 

Ich habe seit kurzem einen neuen Laptop. Gentoo frisch installiert und habe das gleiche/ein ähnliches Problem (aber mit Intel Grafikkarte). Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob es bei mir mit externen Monitor funktioniert und kanns gerade auch nicht testen. Bei der Suche nach Lösungen bin ich jedenfalls auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Dort half es scheinbar KMS zu deaktivieren. Ich werde das heute abend mal ausprobieren.

----------

## strangerthandreams

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Zeig mal ein  "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE" nach dem der Bildschirm schwarz wurde ?

 

Bitteschön...

```
 

franctireur log # cat Xorg.0.log | grep EE

       (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

franctireur log #

```

ergo: Nichts.

Das mit KMS wäre eine Idee. Das probiere ich mal aus und gebe Rückmeldung.

edit: Rückmeldung: Ich hatte in der Tat eine Zeit lang mal KMS drin, allerdings ist es im Moment wieder ausgeschaltet, da damit andere Probleme auftraten. Das heißt für den Moment also, dass es daran nicht liegt.

----------

